# Site Updates...



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2004)

Due to some 'real life' things, I'm behind on some site updates and other things here.  I expect to have those caught up sometime next week.

Those include updates to the schools listings, events listings and also getting out this quarters issue of MT Magazine.

If you have any upcoming events, want your school or instructor listed, or wish to submit an article an upcoming issue of the magazine, please send them in by July 5th as I hope to start and complete this round on the 6th.

Thank you!

Bob



*To submit your school/instructor*
http://martialtalk.com/forum/schools.php

*To Submit an event:*
http://www.martialtalk.com/magazine/events.htm

*To write for MartialTalk Magazine:*
http://www.martialtalk.com/magazine/submissions.htm


----------

